# Update: New puppy. Help! Sad news...



## kartmom (Apr 27, 2009)

My beloved little baby has died in the middle of the night. I am so heartbroken right now, I have no words. 

All of my worry over her not eating was validated. She was not well. It is not natural for a puppy to refuse every food given to her. When she refused to no longer accept the syringe and began sleeping excessively, I knew I had to get her seen by the Dr again. Yesterday, when he examined her he saw the possibility of hydrocephaly or perhaps a neurological condition. He reassured me that it was not parvo. She never had a fever. He gave her an injection of antibiotics and some fluids under her skin to make sure she was hydrated and to help her feel somewhat better in hopes that if she felt a little better it would help her to get interested in eating something. Well, she seemed a bit better a few hours later. She ate from the syringe, drank, then went crazy over my own fried chicken, trying to get at my plate. I was delighted, thinking maybe she was turning a corner! I gave her only a few tid bits of the chicken knowing her little tummy could not handle too much.

I layed her on her heating pad and tucked her in last night and she sweetly licked my hand and then curled up to go to sleep and I went to bed thinking, tomorrow, she will be on the mend. But it was not to be. I came to get her at 6:00 this morning and she was gone.. I have been crying continuously and feel so lost. It hurts so bad. I know I only had her a week but it was long enough to feel intense love for her. I already miss her terribly. I spent every minute with her. Always trying to feed her or get her better.

Thank you to all of you who offered your feeding tips and support. I so appreciate your concern. I can honestly say I did all I could, but am so sad that I couldn't have done more. I am going back over in my mind, what else could I have done? For sure if I had known she was dying I would have given her more chicken. I am just so sad now that I didn't.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You couldn't have done any more than what you did,you had her best interest at heart,you got her to the vets and did everything right,you tucked her up nice and warm for the night.I am so sorry,you must be in shock at the moment. X


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh sweetie, this is breaking my heart. I am so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could and this precious angel just wasn't meant for a long life. A week is plenty long to fall in love. Losing an animal so soon like that when you've tried everything is painful and unbearable. I wish I could say something to you to help but we are here for you and we understand. Are they going to be able to say for sure what happened? Are you going to contact the breeder? I'm sorry, you're probably not thinking about this yet. I'm so sorry. I'll be on and off today if you need to talk. Hugs.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh no!! That is terrible news. How devastated you must be. My heart aches for you. I'm so sorry for your loss. So sorry.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh Im so sorry, there is not amount of words I could say to make you feel better. Atleast she is waiting for you on rainbow bridge. My heart breaks for you hun, losing a pet is like losing a loved one. Have you notified the breeder?


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh I am so, so sorry. Poor little baby and poor you. Be kind to yourself and cry as much as you need to. We all know the grief you are going through as we've all lost a beloved baby at one time. Big hugs to you and peaceful slumber to your little one.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

There truly are no words. I am so sorry. These things make me so very sad, I can't imagine what you are feeling.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm just crying right now for you. It certainly sounds like you did EVERYTHING you could have, so please don't spend one moment questioning yourself.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i am very sorry about your loss. my heart is breaking too.
much love to you.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We know your heart is broken and you're grieving over losing your precious chi baby. She was loved and well taken care in the short time she was with you. You've done everything you could to help her. Rest in peace, sweet chi baby.

Bella, Lina and I send hugs to you.


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

*So sad for you*

That is so sad I feel like throwing up. 
What happened to her? What was the final say from the Vet?
I hope that every day gets better for you and slowly you will mend. 
We didn't have a dog for yrs because of the pain of experiencing loss. But they add so much to your life.
I hope in time you will find a new little guy to warm your heart. In the meantime talking to people about it will help heal you.
So sorry.




kartmom said:


> My beloved little baby has died in the middle of the night. I am so heartbroken right now, I have no words.
> 
> All of my worry over her not eating was validated. She was not well. It is not natural for a puppy to refuse every food given to her. When she refused to no longer accept the syringe and began sleeping excessively, I knew I had to get her seen by the Dr again. Yesterday, when he examined her he saw the possibility of hydrocephaly or perhaps a neurological condition. He reassured me that it was not parvo. She never had a fever. He gave her an injection of antibiotics and some fluids under her skin to make sure she was hydrated and to help her feel somewhat better in hopes that if she felt a little better it would help her to get interested in eating something. Well, she seemed a bit better a few hours later. She ate from the syringe, drank, then went crazy over my own fried chicken, trying to get at my plate. I was delighted, thinking maybe she was turning a corner! I gave her only a few tid bits of the chicken knowing her little tummy could not handle too much.
> 
> ...


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

oh no this is heart breaking! I'm so so dreadfully sorry for you. I wish we could all be with you right now xxx


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just know that you gave your baby a wonderful home and all the love she could ever want - regardless of how long you had together. She will be in heaven waiting for you and thankful of your love. xxxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

another pup added to the rainbow  atleast you've tried your hardest and although it didn't end well...you tried! poor little pup...hopefully this doesn't make you lose hope on getting a new pup in the future, it's best to get one that is already lively and healthy. if i was you i would've contacted the breeder and throw some dog biscuits at their faces! >_<


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so sorry for ur loss  rip little one


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss. Reading this made my heart sink. I wish there was something I could say, but I can't come up with anything.
Im also here for you. hugs!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

My thoughts are with you...

Barbara x


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. I was really hoping she was going to turn around and be well. You gave her the best care you could and don't for one second think that you didn't.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww I am so sorry.. *hugs*


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news, RIP wee one. Thinking of you.
(((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))
Love Lynda and Rocky xx


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sorry all my little chis send kisses to you.Are you sure she was 7 1/2 weeks.She sounds like she was younger.
You did all you could do.she died knowing she was loved.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry about your loss. A week makes it very easy to fall in love with a puppy... gosh I think in an hour you can! It sounds like you tried your hardest and it's upsetting because when I was following your other post and it sounded like everything was looking up.  At least she isn't suffering anymore. Have you emailed the breeder? I hope you get some answers. It sounds like everything happened so fast. Hope you're doing okay!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

OMG i am so sorry for your loss 
RIP little one

The same thing happened to me last year i only had my little one home 5 hours and in the morning i a woke to my little one being in a coma and i rushed her to the vets she was gone so i feel your pain


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm really sorry  Try not to beat yourself up about it though, nothing could be done.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. You did everything you could and she passed knowing she was well-cared for and loved.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I am sure you did everything you could for her. 
God bless your little girl and you. I'll say a prayer for both you.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and I hope you will find peace within your heart as the days go by. I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhh im so sad to read this so so sorry for your loss what a thing to happen you did all you can a least she was well loved im so sorry for you xxx


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

*So sorry......RIP*

RIP :angel13:.


----------



## kartmom (Apr 27, 2009)

All of your kindness feels like a nice hug. It really helps to hear from people who understand. Thank you so much.

Today has been a long day, but I finally have some answers. My vet did the autopsy today and he discovered that the poor baby was hydrocephalic and this is why she died. So now I know that there was nothing else I could have done and it deeply saddens me to think of how miserable she must have been and yet through it all she gave me the best little kisses and would follow me everywhere. She always lit up when I approached her.
Oh, the pain is so awful. I have to keep myself busy and distracted the best I can. Being alone with my thoughts is too much.

I talked with the breeders who say that they will either refund out money or give us a new puppy. I don't think I am ready for a new puppy just yet, I am too nervous because if something else happens I don't think I could take it. But I will definatley not be without a little chi somewhere in the near future. I am now hooked. I love those little guys. 

Hugs


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your little one knew love for her short little life thanks to you. I hope that gives you some comfort. We only had toby for a week and he got really sick. I had to leave him at the hospital over night and I went home and cried and cried. I don't think it matters how long you have had the puppy we love these little ones hard from the get go. i am truly sorry and I hope your pain eases with time.


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I wish there was something I could do or say to help make it easier and I know there is not. I know that with time this pain will get easier but you will always miss her.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. Does the vet have any idea what could have caused this?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. My Zoey is Hydrocephalic and is 3.5 years old. However, her Molera (soft spot) saves her life as the excess fluid has somewhere to go instead of built up pressure, as well as we have her on steroids and prilosec which help reduce the fluid. My heart aches for you. I know Zoey is not supposed to live a long life, however it's been about 2+ years since she was diagnosed, so we consider each day a blessing, she does have 'off' days and has had occassional seizures but all in all she does pretty good. I noticed a 'bump' on top of her head where her molera was as well as she started having seizures. There probably was nothing more you could have done, Hydrocephalus unfortunately is a deadly, devastating disease in most cases, most pups don't live past 6 months. You can have shunts put in surgically to drain the excess fluid off.

Unless they have additional males/females from separate bloodlines I would get your money back and not another puppy from this breeder as Hydrocephalus may have a genetic basis.


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear this, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> Unless they have additional males/females from separate bloodlines I would get your money back and not another puppy from this breeder as Hydrocephalus may have a genetic basis.


i agree! bad breeders bad! :foxes15: get ur $ back and get a healthy pup somewhere else


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 
I am so sorry this happened.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

She was so young to die; but, you can feel good that your little Chi had some wonderful time here on Earth because of your love and devotion to her. She had a home, a name, a playmate, and a Mom who loved her. 

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. My Zoey is Hydrocephalic and is 3.5 years old. However, her Molera (soft spot) saves her life as the excess fluid has somewhere to go instead of built up pressure, as well as we have her on steroids and prilosec which help reduce the fluid. My heart aches for you. I know Zoey is not supposed to live a long life, however it's been about 2+ years since she was diagnosed, so we consider each day a blessing, she does have 'off' days and has had occassional seizures but all in all she does pretty good. I noticed a 'bump' on top of her head where her molera was as well as she started having seizures. There probably was nothing more you could have done, Hydrocephalus unfortunately is a deadly, devastating disease in most cases, most pups don't live past 6 months. You can have shunts put in surgically to drain the excess fluid off.
> 
> Unless they have additional males/females from separate bloodlines I would get your money back and not another puppy from this breeder as Hydrocephalus may have a genetic basis.



How do you tell the difference between Hydrocephalitis and just a traditional applehead? For example, your Zoey doesn't even look like she has it to me. Her little head just looks like a very pretty applehead. No stretching of the eyes, etc... Now I'm worried because Tilly has a pronounced applehead...is there some kind of test that can be done to rule this out?


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh no i was just thinking about your previous thread today and was hoping that she had started eating. I am deeply sorry for your loss and i know a week seems like a short time but they do bring you so much love in that short time you have the right to feel the way you do. Just know that we're always here for you and when the time is right you will be blessed with another wonderful healthy pup xx


----------



## chilled100 (Apr 11, 2009)

My heart goes out to you, take care of yourself at this difficult time and let your family and friends look after you.


----------



## chichilady (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, this is a great group and I am so sorry to hear of your loss.
chichilady


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh dear! I am so sorry to hear about your loss! My heart breaks for you. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Be kind to yourself and allow yourself to grieve.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh that is such terrible news! The poor little thing. This is another reason why I don't let mine go at such a young age. 

Sending you hugs.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

unchienne said:


> How do you tell the difference between Hydrocephalitis and just a traditional applehead? For example, your Zoey doesn't even look like she has it to me. Her little head just looks like a very pretty applehead. No stretching of the eyes, etc... Now I'm worried because Tilly has a pronounced applehead...is there some kind of test that can be done to rule this out?




Normally a dog with hydrocephalus has a VERY exaggerated head - you can normally suspect it from an early age. Their eye seem wider apart and sometimes can show white of eye (but not all of the time) If it mild these might not be so obvious though.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

hugs and prayers to you hon..so sorry for your loss


----------

